# With your multiples how soon did you get your BFP?



## MissCherry15

Ive heard that with multiples the hormones can be that strong you can get your bfp very early.... i keep getting bfp on some tests and bfn on others at 6dpo 7dpo and 8dpo. im currently 8dpo.


how soon did you get yours?

i miscarried triplets with mt last pregnancy and i got my BFP at 9dpo then.


----------



## Jessa

I got an insanely strong BFP at 11dpo (the first time that I'd tested that cycle) with my triplets. Didn't make me think multiples though. Guess I should have, eh? :haha:

Good luck!


----------



## fuzzylu

I got BFP on 11dpo but didnt test before that.

xx


----------



## fuzzylu

I got BFP on 11dpo but didnt test before that.

xx


----------



## Miss_Bump

I got a very strong BFP last week and was 7 weeks pregnant then

Sorry I'm not clued up with dating and charting so maybe 7 weeks is normal??


----------



## MissCherry15

Thanks everyone :)

i just guess i feel its very early to have a BFP at 6dpo. on 5/6 tests !!

I havent got a strong BFP yet but all different brands all different times of the day etc.

in a way i guess im just hopeful that im blessed with more then one baby <3

Still waiting for BFP on clearblue digi. then i will class it as official :D


----------



## vineyard

Negative at 12 DPO. Positive at 13 DPO.


----------



## Anna1982

id bee getting them from 6dpo


----------



## MissCherry15

Im currently waiting till the 9th of Feb to test again. saves me money. but i know witch isnt coming lol x

If its a definite BFP im paying for an earluy scan at 8/9weeks :D


----------



## jakey1

I tested when I was 4 weeks pregnant but had been having really strong pregnancy symptons for ages before I actually took the test (just didn't pluck up the courage straight away) lol xx


----------



## BeckyD

I tested when I was 2 days late for my period and it was a really light line at that point. 
I'm not sure what dpo is.


----------



## TwoBumps

I had mixed results! Tested about 10 days dpo with a cheapie and got a faint positive. Thought it was faulty so got a digital which was negative at 11 dpo, got another negative at 12 dpo and a faint positive at 13 dpo. Finally got a positive on a digital on the day AF was due! Certainly nothing to indicate I was having twins!

BeckyD - dpo is days post/past ovulation x


----------



## MissCherry15

I keep getting faint positives then on some tests negatives. i dont know if its the strength or if its the fact the negatives have been in the evening and are watered down too much x

its killing me. Im saving my clearblue digi that i have left for the 9th of February however i am debating leaving it till valentines to make it better. but im still using poundland ones every day till then :D xD xx


----------



## cheryl6

i tested when i had a week left until my period was due,had a little feeling i was pregnant did the test and almost straight away it came up really good no idea it was twins though until we had our 12 wk scan xx


----------



## MissCherry15

Today early this morning i got my big dark bfp! im so excited. im going to have an early scan in 6weeks time and ill let you know if im blessed with one or more babies xx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats!


----------



## BeckyD

Congrats. My friend is a gp and they use the cheapo poundland type sticks at their surgery - although they don't look as pretty they said as long as they have the correct standards then they are fine to use. 
I never tested until after my period was due as a few months before i'd got overexcited and then really disappointed when it was only 1 day late.


----------

